
Why I started reading more once I got rid of my books - rkwz
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2010/11/how-i-read-more-by-getting-rid-of-my-books/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ryanwaggoner+%28ryanwaggoner.com%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Earlier submission with some discussion ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1952033>

